# Husqvarna ST224P Engine issues



## archie (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello, I purchased a ST224P form my local dealer JUST 3 years ago and have put only 20 hours of runtime on it. I have used the correct fuel and have changed the oil each season. The other day the engine ate itself and , of course there is no warranty. So 3 years ago I paid close to $1100.00 and now will have to pay another $450.00 for the replacement of the engine. I would not recommend buying a Husqvarna at any price, there warranty sucks and because the dealers are generally small hometown people they cant cover this type of repair with out the factories support. Trying to get someone from Husqvarna to speak with you is impossible. My stator broke apart and put a hole right through the engine. Dotn but Husky.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Husqvarna is junk except for their saws, you have the st224p with the “ ez break” plastic dashboard and cables. Junk junk junk


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Husky doesn't build the engines, they outsource them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF archie









Like most posts here each is a reflection of the posters opinion. Just calling Huskys junk as a blanket description is a bit harsh. Same with saying that because one owner had an engine failure no one should consider the brand.
Some owners love their machines and haven't had problems with then.

I don't think your story would be much different if it was a Toro, Honda, Ariens, ... once they're out of warranty you're pretty much on your own.
It doesn't sound like neglect on your part just likely a manufacturing defect that either showed up too early for a long life or too late to be covered under warranty.


.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I don’t want to hex myself, but bought a Husqvarna mower with a Honda engine about a decade ago and runs like a top.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

All new blowers have China engines. Gone are the days when power equipment lasted for decades.


----------

